# Crazy animal lady thread



## Fialovy (Jul 2, 2022)

There is a common stereotype about women, namely older and/or single women about having animals and spoiling them, often times it is cats, but other animals will do as well.

This is a thread to sperg about your pets, get suggestions and advice in animal husbandry and ownership, and share any funny things your animals have been doing

It is not just cats and dogs, from what I have seen around the farms, there are people who have stuff like chickens, rodents like gerbils, even reptiles. All pets are welcome.

I have a Russian Blue cat that we found as a stray as a kitten that we have had for about two years now. What is special about him is that he really likes to play fetch which I heard was common for Russian Blues. He is a very vocal cat with a very high prey drive (hence why I will likely never own a prey animal like a hamster, guinea pigs or gerbils aside from the fact I don't have a place to put a decent sized cage where I can shut the door) and likes to watch birds and squirrels from the window. He also is very social and loves attention and is probably the softest cat I have ever pet.


----------



## Overcast (Jul 2, 2022)

I neither have pets of my own nor am I a woman. That being said, I have two long haired chihuahuas who live with my parents who I visit often.

The two of them are cousins that came from the same breeder. Said breeder also bred German Shepherds, so we joked about how the older one is actually part German Shepherd as she's generally larger in body structure than your average chihuahua. She's always been a real softie though and for the longest time was really shy around other dogs. As a puppy she was a real trouble maker and we had the hardest time potty training her. We thought we were doing really well at first only to find she was using one of the couch ends as an outhouse. She also used to playfully antagonize our oldest dog before she passed away. Said oldest dog was always one of those dogs that tried to be the boss of the other dogs in our family but was never taken very seriously.

The younger dog is incredibly possessive, needy and seems to bully the older one. I remember one time I was visiting, she finished her dinner and caught her older one (who was still eating) not eating from her bowl for a split second and used it as an opportunity to steal from her. They had a very short spat, but it ended with the older one just passively letting her eat from her bowl. 

In general if feels like the older one feels the need to accommodate for the younger one a lot to the point she allows her to get picked up and pet first whenever I come home. She's what my mom calls a "decent dog".


----------



## Character from a movie (Jul 2, 2022)

Overcast said:


> The younger dog is incredibly possessive, needy and seems to bully the older one. I remember one time I was visiting, she finished her dinner and caught her older one (who was still eating) not eating from her bowl for a split second and used it as an opportunity to steal from her. They had a very short spat, but it ended with the older one just passively letting her eat from her bowl.


That's odd, usually older dogs keep the younger ones in line. Maybe it's a matter of personalities.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 2, 2022)

"animal husbandry"
No, just no, don't go down that road crazy cat lady.


----------



## Backinpogform (Jul 2, 2022)

I have two chihuahuas and two elderly sped cats. My mum dumped me at a shelter after school I “volunteered” at a shelter as a kid and kept bringing home the disabled cats that were automatically put on death row. My mother stopped allowing me to volunteer when I brought home the fourth one. Now my two remaining boys are pushing 20 and are somehow more retarded than when I first took them in. Pretty funny to see them get bossed around by 2kg dogs

EDIT: Words


----------



## UncleDaddy (Jul 2, 2022)

I have two cats and they're both little bastards who attach themselves to me whenever I'm home. I found the older one in a dumpster outside of my place when she was a kitten and she has one eye due to an infection rupturing her retina. The other turns a year this month and was born with no eyes. My vet convinced me to go down and just meet her since I have experience with special needs pets and then I went home with her. I ended up getting both of my shitlords on Christmas Eve, although different years. And yes, I know my vet absolutely played me.

I really want to start keeping tarantulas and have been dying to get an Aphonopelma chalcodes.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Jul 2, 2022)

I'm getting ready to move some of my chickens from my mom's house, to my husband and I's house tomorrow. 

I love my chickens. Almost as much as I love my cats! But I like to spread the good word of owning chickens more, since people think they're dumb little farm animals. They are dumb, don't get me wrong, but they're also very nice.

I've sperged about my favorite breed, the silkie, in the bird thread, but to summarize:

Their feathers are mostly downy, making them little cotton balls
Blue skin!
They fucking love sitting on eggs
They are very calm
They sometimes require little headbands to keep their feathers out of their eyes
The white one is our #1 Mom, she's currently sitting on a nest, so this is from March. As you can see, she's perfect. She's a great mom, and my husband and I love her.


The gold one is half-silkie, so she has the drive to sit on eggs. She's only just matured, so we didn't know she was even on this nest. We thought she was too young. But to our surprise, she's actually smuggling 8 ping-pong ball sized eggs in this picture. We've since candled the eggs (it's where you check if they're fertilized), and she's down to 6, but lmao she's fucking smuggling these eggs. My husband loved watching her tuck the eggs back under herself after we candled them.


----------



## ExsanguinateHorizon (Jul 2, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> The gold one is half-silkie, so she has the drive to sit on eggs. She's only just matured, so we didn't know she was even on this nest. We thought she was too young. But to our surprise, she's actually smuggling 8 ping-pong ball sized eggs in this picture.


For those not familiar, Silkies are pretty small but their parenting instincts are incredibly strong to the point sometimes roosters will kidnap chicks to raise. It doesn't matter if the eggs won't fit underneath, they'll take whatever you give them (or they can smuggle as seen here).


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Jul 3, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> I'm getting ready to move some of my chickens from my mom's house, to my husband and I's house tomorrow.
> 
> I love my chickens. Almost as much as I love my cats! But I like to spread the good word of owning chickens more, since people think they're dumb little farm animals. They are dumb, don't get me wrong, but they're also very nice.
> 
> ...


I had Silkies when I was a kid, they are so cute, especially the babies.

Myself, I have a Ragdoll, I believe he around 7-8 years old now, though still very youthful, clingy and vocal. I've recently banned him from sleeping under the blanket with me as I am just so sick of all the hair (I swear to god it just does not stop, I can brush him for hours and it makes no difference) which he is really upset about.


----------



## soda pimp (Jul 3, 2022)

My family has 3 rabbits: 
- a Rex Rabbit called Rutabaga (Female). She's curious and broke multiple earbud wires. 
- Silver Marten (Male). He's the big black bunny of the trio. He's pretty lazy and loves being pet. The Rex and him are bonded but not the Dutch
- a Dutch Rabbit (Male). He's smaller then the Rex but he's pretty smart and well behaved. He managed to get into their pen and fought with the BBB. Fortunately he only got a little bit of fur teared off his ear and no serious injuries.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jul 3, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> I had Silkies when I was a kid, they are so cute, especially the babies.
> 
> Myself, I have a Ragdoll, I believe he around 7-8 years old now, though still very youthful, clingy and vocal. I've recently banned him from sleeping under the blanket with me as I am just so sick of all the hair (I swear to god it just does not stop, I can brush him for hours and it makes no difference) which he is really upset about.


We have a 2 year old rag doll as well whom  I lovingly  refer to him as a trash mop because he’s short, so all the fluff catches leaves and sticks. He’s a good cat though. 

In addition to the trash mop, we have three other cats: 

a 4 year old black and white rescue that we got because he was aggressive and the previous owners said if we didn’t take him, he’d go to the pound. It was a bit rough with him at first, my teenage son and I both got some scars from him lol. He’s really a great boy once he warmed up to us. 

A three year old orange tabby who is crazy tall and pretty much is the boss of the cats. She is a great mouser, not much of a cuddler but she is sweet in her own way.

Last of the cats is a one year old fat orange tabby. She’s the sweetest cat you could ever met. 

We also have three dogs, two old grumpy Frenchies and a ten month old American Bully (a healthy, athletic  bully, not the mutants you see in the exotic thread lol) that keeps the old dogs active.


----------



## Smaug's Smokey Hole (Jul 4, 2022)

Animals in general, not everyone wants to marry their pets but we all wish they lived longer. Sometime.
This was a conversation between my parents at one time.

Dad: How long do hamsters live? *shouting into the kitchen while looking at the cage and holding a coffee cup*
Mom: Two years or so.
Dad: When did we get these?
Mom: About five years ago.

Having access to the internet I know it is impossible but I remember those damned things.


----------



## JohnMadman (Jul 4, 2022)

CaseyTatumm said:


> 4 year old black and white rescue that we got because he was aggressive and the previous owners said if we didn’t take him, he’d go to the pound. It was a bit rough with him at first, my teenage son and I both got some scars from him lol. He’s really a great boy once he warmed up to us.



A few of our cats were very aggressive when we took them in. Most were dumped on us by the shelter we volunteer for, another randomly showed up at our place. 
The shelter cats would've been euthed for behavior if we hadn't taken them. They're jerks but overall fantastic cats. 

We also have birds and dogs in addition to the cats. Couldn't imagine life without them.


----------



## vivanse (Jul 4, 2022)

I have an angel of a cat whom I adopted from a shelter 7 years ago as a tiny tiny kitten. She was so scared of everything, understandably. She was allegedly found in a gutter, then after being rescued by the shelters volunteers had already been given up to the shelter 4 times. by 4 seperate owners/households whom adopted her. She was so unbelievably sweet, it broke my heart knowing how she'd been abandoned so many times in her short life already. So of course, I immediately took her home. Now she has her forever home and she's the sweetest, most darling cat you'd ever meet. She deserves the world


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 4, 2022)

I will agree and say the word "animal husbandry" is kind of weird and makes it sound like you want to marry your pets, but it comes from what husband originally meant which means "to care for" or "to provide for" as opposed to a male spouse. It is one of those phrases that hasn't kept up with the times.

I used to have two gerbils as a kid, though we didn't know you should never keep a gerbil in a plastic cage due to lack of internet so they would often escape. Nowadays, just simple googling will tell you to keep them in a large aquarium filled with lots of bedding for them to burrow. Seriously, people underestimate how much space smaller pets need. Just because they are small doesn't mean they don't need a lot of room to keep themselves busy.

edit: Still, vintage hamster cages look like torture, those poor animals


----------



## !Felid_Transmuter666!? (Jul 4, 2022)

I recently lost two cats this June. Macnamera "Mac" was a badass black cat who died from a hit and run. Lola was 11, but she was a hard 11 (did meth and was rescued from my dad's house) and had dementia.  She was trying to die and needed to be put down 4 days ago. Now I just have Derf, named because he had vestibular syndrome when he was quite young. It's where their little heads get a tilt, sometimes going away as their brains even out in development which his did. He may become a Fred as he matures. Perhaps even a Frederick.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jul 4, 2022)

JohnMadman said:


> A few of our cats were very aggressive when we took them in. Most were dumped on us by the shelter we volunteer for, another randomly showed up at our place.
> The shelter cats would've been euthed for behavior if we hadn't taken them. They're jerks but overall fantastic cats.
> 
> We also have birds and dogs in addition to the cats. Couldn't imagine life without them.


It’s sad to think that is probably what would happen if they did go to a shelter. Most behavioral cats just need people with patience and respect for them!

@!Felid_Transmuter666!? i am truly sorry for your losses.


----------



## Doner Kebab (Jul 4, 2022)

We currently have 2 guinea pigs and a pacman frog. The frog doesn't require much except a good misting and some crickets every few days so we don't see much of him but we obsess over the pigs. The first one was abandoned at my husband's job and nobody really knew what to do with her so I stepped in since I've had experience with them before and I felt bad for her. She had been left in a plastic storage box which I assume was her cage. She and her little friend we got her are living lavishly in a C&C cage now. 
I've been thinking for years about getting some sort of bigger reptile, like a bearded dragon or a blue-tongued skink. The pigs take up so much room I don't know if I could spare the space for anything like that.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 4, 2022)

I got bugs and snakes and a tiny screaming dinosaur


----------



## Night Owl (Jul 5, 2022)

We live in the countryside and a former farm, so much of our cats are strays. We more or less run an unofficial sanctuary out of our own pocket. They all get spayed and checked for diseases, but we tend to have at least 10 or so cats at a time. They all have names and distinctive personalities.

One of our more memorable cats is a black and white stray with a damaged eye and a broken tail that took refuge in our barn. She didn't have a violent personality nor was she feral, she was just very afraid of us initially. I think it's possible someone may have attacked her and/or thrown her out of a house. She ended up having such a sweet character though. She loves cuddling and petting despite the fact she must have had a difficult life up to that point. Half of her tail had to be removed, her eye couldn't be fixed and she walks a bit funny with her back legs pointing slightly inward, but other than that she's just a normal cat. She loves climbing on trees and the roof, so her injuries haven't affected her much.

Before we got her spayed, she also gave birth to two quasi-Siamese looking cats (with similar coat markings and blue eyes). It was a bit of a surprise for us. One of them sadly already passed away, but the other is more or less a clone of her mother in personality, very sweet and cuddly, but she has a few of her own quirks as well.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jul 5, 2022)

I have a Siamese Himalayan named Savannah. She's about the size of a toddler, a very robust cat with a habit of being very vocal. She purrs like a motorboat too. My mother in law originally adopted her for her family but Savannah took to my fiance and I before we finally moved into a place of our own, so naturally we took her with us. We recently adopted a new kitten so she could have a friend. It's only been a week, slowly but surely, Savannah gets more used to the newcomer, Taiga. We're in the "I'll come close and watch but don't get too near or touch me, I'll just whack ya" phase. Taiga is a great kitty, she's all the perfect elements in a cat. Playful, eats good, sleeps good, uses the litter box well, and despite being "stupid and cute" she learns quickly. She's already got a good idea of the house despite her eyes not being completely developed yet. We think Taiga will be a lap cat, which would be great, considering Savannah likes her love but isn't much of the cuddling type.

At one point I had rats, but for some reason they're a pain in the ass to find around here unlike California. I can't even find rats in pet shops, let alone find breeders that aren't over an hour away. Rats are great considering they're all the elements of a dog, only you don't have to walk them every day. One of these days I'll get a pair of girls again, they're such a joy despite the short lifespans.


----------



## Broken Pussy (Jul 5, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> I'm getting ready to move some of my chickens from my mom's house, to my husband and I's house tomorrow.
> 
> I love my chickens. Almost as much as I love my cats! But I like to spread the good word of owning chickens more, since people think they're dumb little farm animals. They are dumb, don't get me wrong, but they're also very nice.
> 
> ...



Those are some very pretty chickens.


----------



## catlover12 (Jul 5, 2022)

I have a cat named Bella who is very notty and when I go to work, she stays alone in the house and when I come home every day, the whole house is disturbed and nothing is in its place. I used to be very angry but when I see her face, all my anger goes away because she makes a very cute face.


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 5, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> At one point I had rats, but for some reason they're a pain in the ass to find around here unlike California. I can't even find rats in pet shops, let alone find breeders that aren't over an hour away. Rats are great considering they're all the elements of a dog, only you don't have to walk them every day. One of these days I'll get a pair of girls again, they're such a joy despite the short lifespans.


I mean, gerbils are illegal in California so rats are probably a lot more popular as a result.

Rats are pretty cute. They are pretty easy to train, just get a clicker or treats (or if you are really savvy, DIY a Skinner box) and you can train them. I once had to train rats as a project in college, it was pretty fun. My lab partner didn't want to touch them, but I was used to it because I had gerbils before and they were just like holding giant gerbils.

Scratch that, be very careful DIYing a Skinner Box. Dad did it when I was a kid for my gerbils for a science fair project and the gerbils were able to get out and it took like an hour to find them again. Then again, gerbils can chew through anything.

But again, I can't have any prey animals due to my cat and not having any space in my house, especially space where I can close the door. I know Victoria Rachel aka the Hamster and Bunny lady uploaded a video about how to keep prey animals like hamsters and rabbits when you have predator animals like cats and dogs. She did say it also depends on your cat or dog's hunting drive, but it is still a good idea to take precautions anyways in case they all the sudden snap and get really interested.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 5, 2022)

dimasaurp


----------



## Orange Tabby (Jul 5, 2022)

One Saturday my boyfriend and I went to petsmart just to look around at the cats. We pointed out our favorite ones and sighed longingly at the thought of having our own little furball. We were renting an apartment, had only one car close to death, and I was on a budget. “Maybe someday” we said.

Very next day we’re sitting around reading, and I hear this very faint meowing. I thought I was hearing someone’s TV but my bf heard it too. We kind of looked at each other like, ‘should we try to check this out?’ There were  neighbor cats that we rarely saw and I was afraid one was hurt. So we go outside and then we _really_ hear the yowling. 

About 100 ft out, near the road, was this tiny grey kitten. Screaming his fucking head off. Immediately comes up to us. Not hurt at all. So being the suckers we are, we bring this worm-infested, flea bitten cat into our bathroom and feed him and fall head over heels for him. We reluctantly make posters to put up around the complex, and to our delight no one answered for this little shit demon.

It’s been 3 years and he still hasn’t shut up, but he’s our little kismet boy.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jul 5, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> I mean, gerbils are illegal in California so rats are probably a lot more popular as a result.
> 
> Rats are pretty cute. They are pretty easy to train, just get a clicker or treats (or if you are really savvy, DIY a Skinner box) and you can train them. I once had to train rats as a project in college, it was pretty fun. My lab partner didn't want to touch them, but I was used to it because I had gerbils before and they were just like holding giant gerbils.
> 
> ...


I won't ever forget the day my old ratty baby met my in law's dog. The dog wasn't being aggressive, he was just really curious about this tiny friend that he kept seeing me and the others pet and hold all the time. Tala, my rat, said "Fuck it" and initiated the "attack" through her cage bars, meanwhile the dog kinda sneezed and got really excited wondering what lit a fire under her ass. She also attacked one of the cats (thankfully not Savannah, Savannah has a massive prey drive) even though said cat was very calm and let Tala do her own thing, which I guess was to nip at the cat's face. lmao

I miss that rat, she loved her people and getting full body massages. She even shed like a dog lol.


----------



## !Felid_Transmuter666!? (Jul 6, 2022)

CaseyTatumm said:


> It’s sad to think that is probably what would happen if they did go to a shelter. Most behavioral cats just need people with patience and respect for them!
> 
> @!Felid_Transmuter666!? i am truly sorry for your losses.


Thank you. I still find myself crying like a little bitch whenever my mind wanders to them.


----------



## Kami-tan (Jul 6, 2022)

Alright, so I only really made this account to watch threads and stuff, back when I was younger and cringier. Never really intended to post on it. Can’t even edit the account yet. But I cannot hold back the spergery any longer.

We have a little black cat we got in April this year. Just a regular cat. She’s about to be four months old now. When we got her, she was still a month old and really dumb. She was rejected by her mother for some reason or the other, and left behind when she moved the other kittens.

It was pretty hard when we first got her. She was sick, which might have been the reason she was rejected. We honestly thought we’d lose her, but then she got better. It was the first time I’d actually had to take care of any cat, let alone a sick kitten, so it was very overwhelming. Still is. But it’s worth it, watching her slowly learn how to do things and grow big and become more independent.

I could go on forever, but I will stop here. All I want to say is, she makes me so happy. Even though she’s at an age when she is incredibly murderous, and is slowly learning cat things like knocking things over and jumping on places she’s not supposed to. I just hope she’s as happy as she makes me.

If anyone wants to come at with me cat tips, go ahead. I probably need them


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 6, 2022)

Does anyone else like DIYing stuff for your pets? I am waiting until things get a little bit cooler out so I can crochet some catnip stuffed toys for him. I already crocheted him a jellyfish on a string which he loves. I might also crochet him a little cat cave to hide in. Definitely no cat sweaters though, every time I see a cat with a sweater on a cat, they always look like they hate their lives, plus with his double layer coat, he is plenty warm. That does mean he sheds a lot in the late spring, early summer.

I also have seen people crochet hammocks and things for their rats made out of bernat blanket yarn. I have also seen people make their hamsters gerbils and mice stuff out of cardboard and also get small jars of stuff from places like Target and fill it with various substrate or use it to make a sand bath. I have also heard you can make a giant cage out of a clear IKEA cabinet. There is also bin cages too. For easy clean up for rats and guinea pigs a lot of people make fleece mats so they can just throw them in the wash rather than dealing with bedding.

My cat is probably the only cat that loves being in his carrier. We definitely need a new cat carrier for him though, we had the same one since he was a kitten and he is way too big for it now. We like leaving his cat carrier out so he has a nook to crawl into. For a Russian Blue, he is a very big boy, not just because he fat (though he has been put on a diet for about six months now and he wasn't very happy about that), but also pure length as well.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jul 6, 2022)

!Felid_Transmuter666!? said:


> Thank you. I still find myself crying like a little bitch whenever my mind wanders to them.


It’s hard! I still cry over my dog that passed away almost ten years ago. I will never get when people say crap like “oh it’s just a cat/dog/rat/bird/pet” Fuck that, that was family.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 6, 2022)

Kami-tan said:


> If anyone wants to come at with me cat tips, go ahead. I probably need them


All kitties are different, they're like people. 
Technically, yes, you can say the same for dogs, but in my experience there are more "universal dog experiences" even with the huge breed variations than there are "universal cat experiences". 

The first thing that comes to mind is catnip. Some cats love catnip, some are indifferent. See if your girl is into it. If she's not, then try silvervine instead. It's less well-known that catnip, but I've seen cats go batshit for it. One of them would pick up silvervine sticks in her mouth and run around literally screaming with them to announce her "kill".

Another thing off the top of my head, since she's a singleton and doesn't have any family, you need to "dominate" her when she's in murder mode. Nothing like what you'd do with a dog, this isn't about dominance, but if she were with her mom and siblings and she'd get too bitey her mom would push her down with a paw or two and go "No, we don't do that". If they don't learn in childhood, they'll be super-bitey as adults.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jul 7, 2022)

Kami-tan said:


> If anyone wants to come at with me cat tips, go ahead. I probably need them





NoReturn said:


> Another thing off the top of my head, since she's a singleton and doesn't have any family, you need to "dominate" her when she's in murder mode. Nothing like what you'd do with a dog, this isn't about dominance, but if she were with her mom and siblings and she'd get too bitey her mom would push her down with a paw or two and go "No, we don't do that". If they don't learn in childhood, they'll be super-bitey as adults.


Seconding on the "domination" when it comes to murder mode. Cat etiquette is super important and it kinda sucks your kitty couldn't learn some of that from her own litter. Another good thing is to just reinforce your cat to play with their toys instead of thinking they should direct that energy to your hands/feet. Jackson Galaxy's idea of "eat, play, love" as gay as it sounds it really does work, and it's always good to have a routine for your pets.


----------



## Totallyunknown (Jul 7, 2022)

My cat was adopted from a shelter half way across the country. For some reason, this location had a lot of "fancy" stray cats. I assume it's because a lot of tourists and foreign exchange and rich Asians have second homes there because my cats breed is particularly popular in Asian countries. 

His breed is notorious for the flat face. He's not flat, but he has a pretty short snout that makes it almost impossible for him to get a death grip on anything. In fact, his wet food needs to be remixed every few minutes because his wide flat face just smooshes it into the plate or bowl. I have this thing that the creamy treat people sold that's a tiny plate that rests on an incline and that is the best feeding plate/bowl I've found for him so far. His face is very recognizable and unique.

Hes also huge. He's about 17lbs and very svelte. It's mostly muscle and bone. He needs to be fed three times a day sometimes as well as access to dry food all the time. He has never put on weight but is also healthy according to the vet. He's just a Big Boy. 

He does beg and steal food as well as eats cigarettes. When I first got him, he was stained in motor oil so I think he mightve lived in a garage and formed his own addiction as I've never had any animal touch cigarettes before. 

Sadly, he does not cuddle or like to be held or picked up in any capacity. He will curl up next to you and lick your armpit occasionally but otherwise he's a pretty Free Man. 

Overall it sounds like if my cat was a real boy he would be a disgusting ugly pug faced man with a nicotine and food addiction. Thankfully he is a cat so I still love him. 

(I've had enough comments IRL that I could probably be doxxed via cat because hes so unusual looking.)

I also have rabbits and THOSE are my "single lonely lady turns her pets into babies" because my cat could easily survive without me but the bunnies need me and my love, damnit. I lost a rabbit earlier this year and the process of it dieing was extremely hard. They're so fragile and go so fast once they're sick/injured. 

There was a movie about a queen a few years ago (I think Kathy Bates played her) and in the movie they had her obsessed with rabbits and had like 25-30 rabbits free roaming her castle bedroom as pets and I think thats my true dream life. With the servants to care for them.


----------



## RandallBoggs (Jul 7, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> Does anyone else like DIYing stuff for your pets?


I just finished a 2 month long DIY cat house project and the cunt prefers the cardboard boxes the supplies came in


----------



## Fialovy (Jul 8, 2022)

RandallBoggs said:


> I just finished a 2 month long DIY cat house project and the cunt prefers the cardboard boxes the supplies came in


That's why I am never going to get a cat bed. My cat would rather sleep on the bed at night than a bed of his own.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 11, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> That's why I am never going to get a cat bed. My cat would rather sleep on the bed at night than a bed of his own.


Cat beds, especially the heated ones, are excellent for geriatric cats. 
That said, you're right that there's no real point for younger ones. Younger kitties sleep anywhere.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Jul 11, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Cat beds, especially the heated ones, are excellent for geriatric cats.



My geriatric former semi-feral  who passed last week from bone cancer at about 16 loved her heated bed, above all else. I think she liked that she always knew where it was and it was a cozy spot she didn't have to share with the dog.

But yeah, heated beds or window perches are great, especially for older cats or if you live in a cold climate.


----------



## Frog Times (Jul 11, 2022)

I got two cats and they're both assholes. Which is super funny since they cry all hours of the day for really small stuff, like when the dog dragged in leaves and they couldn't figure out what they were. Hours of entertainment.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Jul 11, 2022)

Frog Times said:


> I got two cats and they're both assholes. Which is super funny since they cry all hours of the day for really small stuff, like when the dog dragged in leaves and they couldn't figure out what they were. Hours of entertainment.



I have a big old orange tabby (his healthy weight is 14lb) who is an asshole 95% of the time, but he's really really dumb so it's not entirely his fault. And when he's not being a dick, he's very sweet and lovey.



> I lost a rabbit earlier this year and the process of it dieing was extremely hard. They're so fragile and go so fast once they're sick/injured



 They really do, don't they? I had a bonded pair of guinea pigs and cancer got one in fall 2020, old age or something else got his brother in early 2021. I got about 4-5 days from "there's something wrong, he's stopped eating, vet's ultrasound found a tumor" to "gone" with the first one.


----------



## msd (Jul 11, 2022)

I have two dogs

One is a fat fucking retard
One is a skinny retard

I fucking love both of them and theyre both rescue dogs


----------



## Lola Pop (Jul 13, 2022)

On the topic for DIY stuff, I like to make things for my guinea pig when I can. When I got a new fridge a year ago, I cut the box up and put some hay and stuff down so she could run around it and hide under the little cardboard 'houses' I folded together. The good thing about it was that after a few days when it was time to get rid of it, the cardboard was actually biodegradeable so it got to get put in the compost. Yay recycling! I also have a few fleece inserts for her cage instead of spending $30+ every month on bedding, it's nice and makes changing the cage out only take a few minutes.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Jul 13, 2022)

Totallyunknown said:


> My cat was adopted from a shelter half way across the country. For some reason, this location had a lot of "fancy" stray cats. I assume it's because a lot of tourists and foreign exchange and rich Asians have second homes there because my cats breed is particularly popular in Asian countries.
> 
> His breed is notorious for the flat face. He's not flat, but he has a pretty short snout that makes it almost impossible for him to get a death grip on anything. In fact, his wet food needs to be remixed every few minutes because his wide flat face just smooshes it into the plate or bowl. I have this thing that the creamy treat people sold that's a tiny plate that rests on an incline and that is the best feeding plate/bowl I've found for him so far. His face is very recognizable and unique.
> 
> ...


Fun fact: small amounts of tobacco works as a dewormer


----------



## anliteralidiot (Jul 13, 2022)

Fialovy said:


> That's why I am never going to get a cat bed. My cat would rather sleep on the bed at night than a bed of his own.



My fuckhead forced his way between my husband and I, between our pillows. And kicked me in the face in the process. Usually our cats all pile on my husband, because he radiates heat and doesn't toss and turn, but my grey boy tries to split his attention.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Jul 14, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> My fuckhead


Yup, that's an accurate description of cats.

Mine will somehow take up more than half of my double bed. He's a big cat, but not like Maine Coon sized, I don't know how he does that. And if I'm too restless, he'll bite my feet. Fuckhead.


----------



## Totallyunknown (Jul 14, 2022)

CaseyTatumm said:


> Fun fact: small amounts of tobacco works as a dewormer


Honestly, he doesn't do it very often and it usually is like an old cigarette butt so it's a fairly small amount maybe 3-4 times a year when he can get his paws on one so this is a fun fact and I'd like to think he's just keeping himself healthy and parasite free now. 

(Just on the record, I'd never feed a cat tobacco or cigarettes and I try pretty hard to keep him from finding any but he is a cat and lives his own life.)


----------



## Rewire Tea (Jul 14, 2022)

Totallyunknown said:


> (Just on the record, I'd never feed a cat tobacco or cigarettes and I try pretty hard to keep him from finding any but he is a cat and lives his own life.)


My former semi-feral old lady cat was *obsessed* with the following things:

Tobacco, at least when we lived with family who rolled their own cigarettes

Salsa: she'd come up and lick it right off a chip if you weren't paying attention.

Crackers/chips/toast: she would steal a sleeve of saltines out of the box and chew through the plastic to get them.

Bleach: No idea why, but she was obsessed with the smell of bleach and would be all over you if you'd cleaned with it.

I didn't intentionally let her have those things, but she was determined to do what she wanted.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jul 14, 2022)

My dachshund is retarded.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Jul 14, 2022)

My husband checked on some of our hens, and found they accidentally hatched a chick with birth defects. It's not in pain, it's very much alive, and since we're both soy libs... we're going to just take care of it. 

He needs to be hand-fed, but I'm happy to do that. He won't be allowed to fuck if he makes it to adulthood either, but that's fine.

He looks retarded. It's cute.


----------



## Beet Root Soup (Jul 14, 2022)

I have two extremely old man cats who are hanging on through pure spite and a 50% chance that hell wont take them back- the eldest (Snow) is pushing 22 or so- rescued the little shit when he decided to home invade my late great grandmothers house and my mom swears we can make a line of fur coats out of the amount of fur he sheads- absolute asshole but I would die for him- the second (Max) is just under 20 and possibly the most neurotic cat I've ever met- we rescued him from a pretty bad hoarder situation a few days before my dads 62th birthday so theyre both bonded old men with anxiety- he WILL scream at us if we're one second over feeding him his wet foot
All in all- old ass men who deserve the world


----------



## kittyfucker (Jul 14, 2022)

I really want to get a cat but I'm worried about what would happen if I became so unbelievably mentally ill /+/ got in an accident and I'd neglect the poor thing


anliteralidiot said:


> He looks retarded. It's cute.


I'm really interested in seeing the chick!


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 14, 2022)

My family's 14 month old pitbull just got spayed. My dad didn't want her to be spayed bc he thinks it stunts them but I pressured him into it for her wellbeing. Now she has to wear an ecollar for 12-14 days. 
My sister and dad brought her home with absolutely no warning bc they know me and mum are suckers and will do a lot of care for the dog. She is very beautiful, mostly white fur and a little faded black spots. She has a pink tummy and nose with a lot of black, cow-like patches. When she was a baby, she had purely black eyes like little shiny marbles but now they are a very dark brown. She is not deformed like "mini pits" in the animal horrors thread but she is fairly petite for a pit bull, a bit under 50 pounds. 
We also have an 8 yr old rescue pitbull from Texas that my sister adopted and said she would care for but doesn't and moved into her girlfriend's place so she's basically our dog now. She is brindle and white with some black. Very nice to humans and will learn to tolerate animals in the house after a while, but wants to murder any other dog she sees on walks. She is 100 pounds, pulls extremely hard and is obese bc my dad feeds her multiple hand fulls of plain dry dog pibble as "treats" a day. She loves food and will eat until she pukes and then eat the puke if allowed. 
She really loves walks but we think she has a nasal fungal infection so I'm scared to walk her and waiting for her vet appointment. She was a street dog in Southern Texas, has scars and had to have teeth removed. She had a brother she protected but he was too scared to go in a crate to Canada so they euthanized him.  She didn't know what stairs were when she came home the first time but reluctantly came up for food. She is scared and freaked out by dog toys, especially ones that squeak and make noises. The baby loves toys and squeakers. 
I have to sneak walks for the baby bc my dad is paranoid (ex drug addict and current brain aneurysm) and thinks bad things will happen to her. Her even thinks a poisonous salamander or cougar will get her if I walk her. There is neither in my province, nor has there ever been a single confirmed documented case of cougars. He's doing a good job giving her meds and looking after her after surgery though. 
My 14 yr old springer spaniel/beagle mix had to be put down last Fall. I cried so hard and didn't expect my dad to get another dog before she passed away, but I guess I'm glad she got to meet the baby. She was really sassy and active, I think she had dementia in her older yrs and her hips were so bad I had to carry her to the bathroom and hold her up while she used it. Me and mum took her to a lake she loved since she was little and she really wanted to run, swim and play but she kept falling down and pooping herself (was also incontinent) and it was extremely heartbreaking. That's when we knew it was time. I loved her like a sister. 
I love all our dogs, any dog I've ever had. I've never had another kind of pet except a hamster my sister killed with her stupidity. He was really sweet and pretty and named Peaches. I like cats but my dad irrationally hates them and thinks they naturally have ear mites and give it to dogs and my sister is allergic. I love to visit people with cats so I can pet and see their cats. I bought my mom's friend a bunch of toys for her cat because they didn't have any.  I used to go to a pound just to pet the cats. I love their paws and think they look so delicate and elegant. 
We had another rescue pitbull before the two we have now, but she died of cancer when she was 6. We had her since she was a baby. She was abandoned in a ditch and had mange so maybe that's why she ended up dying from cancer shooting out out of her skin?  It kept getting diagnosed as hotspots til my sister took her to a vet college in a different province. She was so gentle that they didn't even need to sedate her to examine her and the vet students were fawning over her. 
She loved eating and walks so much, she never stopped eating even the final day of her life and my sister walked her down the street a few days before just bc she enjoyed it, even though she was wobbly. I bought her tons of stuffed toys over the yrs which were her favourite. She liked to cuddle them and hide them and didn't destroy them. The new baby is very aggressive with toys and it's hard to find good brands for aggressive chewers other than the black Kongs. Most of the brands are in the US and cost a lot to be shipped to Canada. Or if you can find a Canadian seller, its 3 or 4 times the US price.
Hoping they finally diagnose the big girl's nose problems so they can get treated. She reverse sneezes, wheezes and gets nose bleeds. I've already got some tests but they weren't enough to diagnose a fungal infection. She was also jealous I think when the baby got home from the surgery a few days ago and ate a bunch of vacuum cleaner dust in a bag on the deck. She gets jealous when we play with the baby and howls or barks even though she doesn't believe in playing herself. You can't just give one attention at a time, that's haram.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Jul 15, 2022)

> She is scared and freaked out by dog toys, especially ones that squeak and make noises.



Aww, my dog (DNA testing indicates he's a German Shepherd and St Bernard mix, with Pit and Malamute in his family tree) _hates _most dog toys. I'm not entirely sure why, but if you squeak a toy at him a few times, he'll get up and walk away.

All he cares about are sticks and tennis balls.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jul 15, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> Aww, my dog (DNA testing indicates he's a German Shepherd and St Bernard mix, with Pit and Malamute in his family tree) _hates _most dog toys. I'm not entirely sure why, but if you squeak a toy at him a few times, he'll get up and walk away.
> 
> All he cares about are sticks and tennis balls.


Our 14 month old has some German Shepard in her, but you couldn't tell from looking at her. I think the older one has some hound.


----------



## NoReturn (Jul 15, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> My husband checked on some of our hens, and found they accidentally hatched a chick with birth defects. It's not in pain, it's very much alive, and since we're both soy libs... we're going to just take care of it.
> 
> He needs to be hand-fed, but I'm happy to do that. He won't be allowed to fuck if he makes it to adulthood either, but that's fine.
> 
> He looks retarded. It's cute.


"No fucking for you, Tardito."


----------



## Overcast (Jul 15, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> My fuckhead forced his way between my husband and I, between our pillows. And kicked me in the face in the process. Usually our cats all pile on my husband, because he radiates heat and doesn't toss and turn, but my grey boy tries to split his attention.


Reminds me of how my mom used to let our chihuahuas sleep with them, only for the little white one to go up to her head and snore in her ear. They would also wake up late into the night and play fight when my folks were both trying to sleep. Since then, they have to sleep in crates with bedding. They still occasionally get to sleep in their bed, and my mom regrets it every time.

Anyway, I remember several years back, I was walking out in the neighborhood with my old man, brother and our two dogs at the time. My old man heard news of gang activity seeping its way into our neighborhood, so he brought a golf club with him just in case.

As we walked down the bike path, we crossed paths with two black men who look like stereotypical gangstas. One had his shirt off and was ripped looking.

Now, my oldest dog at the time, a stubby legged brown long haired chihuahua who normally loved everyone, walked over to everyone with her ears tucked back and tail wagging wanting to get pet by everyone we come across, stood still and took a look at these guys for a few seconds, turned around, ran away, stopped and then started barking her little head off at them. 

I didn't think much of it at the time because I was a dumbass who took the whole "don't judge people by their appearances" thing a bit too far. And jokingly said she was being racist as we continued our walk.

Turned out, as we got home we found out through my mom I think that somebody was running from the cops and hopped our fence into and out of our backyard and dropped what I think were drugs.

She was never the brightest dog in the world, but she clearly loved people and could tell right away if you weren't on the level. I miss her.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 15, 2022)

I have two dozen chickens. I concur with the other person earlier in this thread. They're good pets, not just livestock. Most are kinda skittish and will decline my pets unless there's food. But some will curiously walk up to you and see what's up. A couple of mine will even jump on my lap for snuggles. They also give you breakfast. 

I have so many varieties, but tbh I'm not a fan of the silkies. They're cute, but not my thing. I have some Polish chickens (have an afro of feathers on their heads) and they're quite neurotic but funny. If I had to pick favorite breeds as far as my own chickens, I'd say leghorns, amber stars, and silver/gold Wyandottes.

I have one rooster. He wasn't supposed to be, but when you're buying pullets there's always a chance one slipped through. We could tell early on, he was bigger and had a longer tail as a teen. He's a barred rock...named Rocky. All my other gals are named after plants or flowers, but he was a spur of the moment name. He's a nice big boy, not aggressive at all. But pretty shy so I have a hard time getting a hold of him.


I also have four garter snakes and a 5 foot blood python.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 15, 2022)

The only reason I kinda want a house someday is so I can have chickens and native venomous snakes (I mainly just want a copperhead and maybe a pygmy rattlesnake). Chickens are the shit, 10/10 dinosaurs, very underrated&high quality burbs. 

One of my friends gave me roaches that are extinct in the wild a few weeks back, which has been one of my top wanted species for a minute. I'm cohabbing them w/my horseshoe crab roach colony since they seemed like species that would get along well together, and so far all seems good.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Jul 15, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> The only reason I kinda want a house someday is so I can have chickens and native venomous snakes (I mainly just want a copperhead and maybe a pygmy rattlesnake). Chickens are the shit, 10/10 dinosaurs, very underrated&high quality burbs.
> 
> One of my friends gave me roaches that are extinct in the wild a few weeks back, which has been one of my top wanted species for a minute. I'm cohabbing them w/my horseshoe crab roach colony since they seemed like species that would get along well together, and so far all seems good.


My friend raises dubia roaches as feeders, and I've held hissing roaches before. They're all neat, but not something I'd have myself. I used to have a giant red headed centipede for almost 3 years before she passed. We found her in the wild (well, in someone's sink) as an adult so she could have been old or sick. 

I really want some native giant millipedes one day. They're like the cuddly round version of centipedes. 

As far as other animals I'd love. A dog, obviously. But I want to find "the one", and learn how to train them well. Top options are a German shepherd mix (grew up with a couple of those as a kid) or a great pyrenees (good chicken dogs). Also, some goats or sheep.


----------



## Weed Eater (Jul 15, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> Bleach: No idea why, but she was obsessed with the smell of bleach and would be all over you if you'd cleaned with it.


I get this odor-eliminator stuff off of Amazon, because it's the closest thing to a similar product that used to exist but doesn't anymore because the FDA got too freaked out from it. Point is, I like getting stuff for the air/house that does a better job than Lysol.



It has the faintest smell of bleach, despite it being a formula that uses no harsh chemicals whatsoever. My cat Savannah goes nuts when I spray this stuff in the house, it's like sprayable catnip for her, and as long as this stuff is non-toxic I don't get too worried over her wanting to rub around in the area I recently spritzed. I thought I was the only one who had a bleach-lover for a cat lmao.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Jul 15, 2022)

Weed Eater said:


> I get this odor-eliminator stuff off of Amazon, because it's the closest thing to a similar product that used to exist but doesn't anymore because the FDA got too freaked out from it. Point is, I like getting stuff for the air/house that does a better job than Lysol.
> View attachment 3495083
> 
> It has the faintest smell of bleach, despite it being a formula that uses no harsh chemicals whatsoever. My cat Savannah goes nuts when I spray this stuff in the house, it's like sprayable catnip for her, and as long as this stuff is non-toxic I don't get too worried over her wanting to rub around in the area I recently spritzed. I thought I was the only one who had a bleach-lover for a cat lmao.


Nope!
We thought for some time that my old lady was  obsessed with bleach because her favourite human used to clean houses for a living, but my vet hazarded a guess that it may smell like a cat hormone to them.


----------



## Android raptor (Jul 15, 2022)

Coffee Druid said:


> My friend raises dubia roaches as feeders, and I've held hissing roaches before. They're all neat, but not something I'd have myself. I used to have a giant red headed centipede for almost 3 years before she passed. We found her in the wild (well, in someone's sink) as an adult so she could have been old or sick.
> 
> I really want some native giant millipedes one day. They're like the cuddly round version of centipedes.


Centipedes and milipedes are the shit. I've had desert millipedes and Vietnamese centipedes. Centipedes especially are much more charming than most people would think when you watch them move about, groom, etc. I was tempted at a recent show but ended up getting an Indian ornamental tarantula instead. 

Ngl was getting sad on the floor at the reptile show, thinking bout if I was finally ready for another centipede or old world tarantula after my last ones died.


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Jul 15, 2022)

Anyone here with a betta fish? I have a male who I got from a Petco in January that started growing this dark lump on the top of his head. I can't tell if it's a tumor (he has one on his other side but it's smaller and not as dark), a parasitic infection, an abcess, or something else. I've been doing more frequent water changes and adding aquarium salt, but it's only gotten larger in the last month.


.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Jul 15, 2022)

Hope the little guy gets better, I've seen a ton of fish experts on the farms, namely in the animal breeding horror show thread so hopefully someone will see and be able to help you !


----------



## Yaoi Huntress Earth (Jul 16, 2022)

I prefer small animals of the rodent variety (like hamsters and gerbils) and I currently have two named Pixie and Dixie (after the Hanna-Barbara characters). They both look like this...


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jul 17, 2022)

Backinpogform said:


> I have two chihuahuas and two elderly sped cats. My mum dumped me at a shelter after school I “volunteered” at a shelter as a kid and kept bringing home the disabled cats that were automatically put on death row. My mother stopped allowing me to volunteer when I brought home the fourth one. Now my two remaining boys are pushing 20 and are somehow more retarded than when I first took them in. Pretty funny to see them get bossed around by 2kg dogs
> 
> EDIT: Words



Your special cats, were they cerebellar hypoplasia (CH)?

I recently upgraded to cat #2. The other one I also got recently. She was a "last chance" cat that if she didn't get adopted, she would be put down. It was during peak COVID and with a lack of money and volunteers the shelter just couldn't keep as many animals. She was only about 5 months old, and was a sweet cat, so I wasn't about to let them put her down. I took her home and she has grown into a rather solid, beautiful gray/white cat. She is rather neurotic, but I attribute that to what must have happened to her early in life. I keep working with her and she is slowly getting better with time.

My second cat was a surprise cat. My neighbor had a female cat give birth to 3 kittens in his garage just a few months ago and I recognized soon after they were born that they had contracted a common cat virus. Usually not a problem, but they were so young, unless I did something, they would surely all die. However, I knew they needed their mother cat more than anything. I watched them very closely every day and when they reached the point where waiting any longer would be risky I took all 3 kittens right to the vet to start treatment. They weren't weaned yet, so that meant bottle-feeding kittens, which is quite a task. Fortunately, between good nutrition and veterinary care, they all got better and started to thrive. I was able to start the transition to solid food and everyone eventually made the transition. The runt of the litter was rather resistant to switching from the bottle, so I had to very gradually switch him over to ensure he got enough nutrition and fluid. Once they reached 9 weeks old my neighbor who's garage they were born in took one, and my neighbor on the other side, who has a kindergarten-age daughter asked if they could have one, being the little girls first kitten. I thought it was very sweet, and they are good people, so I agreed. When I brought the kitten over and took her out of the carrier the look on that little girl's face was priceless. She gave that kitten the biggest hug. I kept one of the male kittens for myself. After raising the trio, I couldn't imagine not keeping one since I'd gotten quite attached to them. My adult female cat is rather indifferent to the little guy. He is quite the character. He loves to rear up on his back feet and wave his paws at me like he's a big scary cat. Then he runs away. It's hilarious. He's a handsome little brown tabby. I have to remember to properly dox him in the "Dox Your Cat" thread.


----------



## Stan (Jul 19, 2022)

I own a Great Pyrenees. He's my baby dog and he basically follows me everywhere.

Great Pyrenees are bred to be guard dogs, so the dog takes it very seriously to protect me from trucks in the driveway. I love him.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 16, 2022)

Lost my 16 year old cat to bone cancer a month and a half ago. We weren't planning on getting another cat so soon, but the surviving cat was not doing so well by himself, and found this adorable little fluff in a litter.


----------



## cowboytakeshi (Aug 16, 2022)

I have 2 rabbits and I volunteer/rescue rabbits in my spare time. Sperging about these fuckers is a favorite past time of mine.
I got my first boy bunny in 2020 from craigslist, he's a mini rex who couldn't be shown at 4H because his fur was slightly not blue/grey. I don't get the logic of 4H but I feel so lucky I was able to get him. He has so much personality and feels like the velveteen rabbit. We got him fixed and adopted him a GF and bonded them. Girl bunny is a fucking unit who is probably mixed with flemish giant. Boy is 3ish lbs and big girl is 10ish lbs and around 2 feet long. She thinks she is smaller than him(she's the non dominant bunny in the pair and hides behind him) and she's a total spaz. Girl bunny is kind of retarded which is funny since  boy bunny is very smart (he knows tricks and responds to a lot of commands but she is just as dumb as a box of rocks). They hang out under my desk and are best friends. They both nudge me to be chased around or for me to give them a treat/pet them. 

Earlier this year I got wind of a rabbit being dumped and we caught it then fostered it. The rabbit was out in this nature area full of rocks and tequila bottles lmao. She was covered in ticks and fleas and we spent a few months helping her get healthy/got her fixed. It was pretty gross and she had a false pregnancies/nesting too. The vet told me that rabbits can basically absorb their own pregnancies if they are malnourished; this was most likely the case with her since it looked like she'd given birth many times and was having the false pregnancies, but she was very skinny and looked to be about a year old at most. She's been adopted out and has been bonded to a buddy of her own. Rescue bunny was totally crazy and sweet; the only rabbit I've known to like being held and she'll jump up to the tops of shelves to explore. Rescue bunny had other babies dumped at the same park as her and the rescue I volunteer with was able to catch, foster, and adopt them. It felt really cool to like actually go out and catch a rabbit that needed help and get to know her. 

I highly recommend fostering animals if you can/have an interest in animals but aren't ready for the commitment. Especially rabbits, they're like quiet dog/cat hybrids that take time to get to know you, but they're pretty fucking cool.


----------



## MySonDavid (Aug 17, 2022)

I'm one of those tarantula weirdos. My. collection is pretty small right now but I'm always looking to see it grow. I'm thinking about picking up a few Monocentropus balfouri slings and trying to do a communal thing.


----------



## Assy McSassy (Aug 17, 2022)

I have two cats, mother and son. Mama was stolen from family that was neglecting her. She had kittens and I kept her son bc he was special needs. Mama is about 10 and Son is 7. They constantly break my shit, bite me, and are generally bastards but I love them so much


----------



## Boyd McVoid (Aug 17, 2022)

cats demand respect and doggos are kinda silly, that's why abusive people prefer dogs than cats (in my opinion)
But I have to say I have bias there, i've also seen dog people that are very respectful to them


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Aug 17, 2022)

Diet Purple Pepsi said:


> Anyone here with a betta fish? I have a male who I got from a Petco in January that started growing this dark lump on the top of his head. I can't tell if it's a tumor (he has one on his other side but it's smaller and not as dark), a parasitic infection, an abcess, or something else. I've been doing more frequent water changes and adding aquarium salt, but it's only gotten larger in the last month.
> 
> View attachment 3495957.


Update on my fish, the lump has gotten slightly larger but not by much (I managed to get a decent measurement while he was sleeping). He still has the same level of energy and hasn't changed in mood at all, so I'm still just going to monitor its growth every few weeks and watch over him.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 17, 2022)

cowboytakeshi said:


> he's a mini rex who couldn't be shown at 4H because his fur was slightly not blue/grey. I don't get the logic of 4H but I feel so lucky I was able to get him. He has so much personality and feels like the velveteen rabbit.


Animal shows for breeding/confirmation are so insanely picky.

Family member of mine has a *gorgeous* dog he used for hunting birds and small game, a German Shorthaired Pointer. The dog's a perfect example of the breed standard in every way...except his eyes are an undesirable colour for the show ring.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 17, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> Lost my 16 year old cat to bone cancer a month and a half ago. We weren't planning on getting another cat so soon, but the surviving cat was not doing so well by himself, and found this adorable little fluff in a litter.
> 
> View attachment 3607949


Young cats keep old ones young.


----------



## MySonDavid (Aug 17, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> Centipedes and milipedes are the shit. I've had desert millipedes and Vietnamese centipedes. Centipedes especially are much more charming than most people would think when you watch them move about, groom, etc. I was tempted at a recent show but ended up getting an Indian ornamental tarantula instead.
> 
> Ngl was getting sad on the floor at the reptile show, thinking bout if I was finally ready for another centipede or old world tarantula after my last ones died.


A few months ago I got a P. metallica. After it's most recent molt I'm almost 100% sure it's male though. Could not find spermathecae and I'm pretty sure I see a ring of epiandrous fusilae near the furrow.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 17, 2022)

Diet Purple Pepsi said:


> Update on my fish, the lump has gotten slightly larger but not by much (I managed to get a decent measurement while he was sleeping). He still has the same level of energy and hasn't changed in mood at all, so I'm still just going to monitor its growth every few weeks and watch over him.
> View attachment 3611117


Some bettas are prone to tumors, as long as it isn't causing him to stop doing normal behaviors keep him around but if it begins to prevent him from swimming or staying afloat it may be time to pursue euthinasia 

You can try adding some freshwater aquarium salt to the water as directed on the package to see if it slows the growth or causes it to shrink, I've never personally dealt with a tumor on a betta.

Edit: Reading more into it, the thing may be an abcess because of the color. I'll see if I can find any similar looking cases to see what they have done for the fish


----------



## Fialovy (Aug 17, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> Animal shows for breeding/confirmation are so insanely picky.
> 
> Family member of mine has a *gorgeous* dog he used for hunting birds and small game, a German Shorthaired Pointer. The dog's a perfect example of the breed standard in every way...except his eyes are an undesirable colour for the show ring.



I know right? Same problem with my Russian Blue cat, his eyes are too yellow, but he has the perfect coat and a great temperament

Cat shows are hilarious by the way. Basically a cat being passed around by judges while the cat is looking annoyed the whole time.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 17, 2022)

MySonDavid said:


> A few months ago I got a P. metallica. After it's most recent molt I'm almost 100% sure it's male though. Could not find spermathecae and I'm pretty sure I see a ring of epiandrous fusilae near the furrow.


Get a peperomia metallica and then put your p. metallica on a p. metallica.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 17, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> Young cats keep old ones young.



Right now, he is _pissed _about it (he hisses every time the kitten so much as moves in another room) but he's been good with kittens before.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 17, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> Right now, he is _pissed _about it (he hisses every time the kitten so much as moves in another room) but he's been good with kittens before.


I've seen that happen a few times before. Adorably the last one ended with a tsundere-cat where she STILL hisses at the younger one, but whenever younger one leaves the room or goes to the vet the older one starts pacing and looking around for her until younger one comes back.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 17, 2022)

NoReturn said:


> I've seen that happen a few times before. Adorably the last one ended with a tsundere-cat where she STILL hisses at the younger one, but whenever younger one leaves the room or goes to the vet the older one starts pacing and looking around for her until younger one comes back.



That's the relationship my late old lady cat and the surviving one (a big orange tabby idiot) had lol.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Aug 18, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> Lost my 16 year old cat to bone cancer a month and a half ago. We weren't planning on getting another cat so soon, but the surviving cat was not doing so well by himself, and found this adorable little fluff in a litter.
> 
> View attachment 3607949


Oh my! What a cutie!
I am very sorry for your loss btw


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 18, 2022)

CaseyTatumm said:


> Oh my! What a cutie!
> I am very sorry for your loss btw


The vet found the cancer in late April, so we had time to grieve, sort of? It wasn't sudden or unexpected. The kitten is super cute though


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (Aug 18, 2022)

I have crabs. No, not those crabs. Hermit crabs. They are all little assholes and I love them. Even when they trash the tank or get a craving for a molting friend.


----------



## Stan (Aug 19, 2022)

I want to share more pics of my doggy and I can’t edit my last post to add them, so I’m putting them here.

He’s curled up at my feet now, sleeping in the knee hole of my desk. God, I’m so blessed to have him love me.

ETA: the little dog with her back to the camera in photo 1 is a neighbors dog I look after sometimes. She’s got Pyr blood and hoping she learns some cues from big baby boy.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 19, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> I have crabs. No, not those crabs. Hermit crabs. They are all little assholes and I love them. Even when they trash the tank or get a craving for a molting friend.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Aug 19, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> I'm getting ready to move some of my chickens from my mom's house, to my husband and I's house tomorrow.
> 
> I love my chickens. Almost as much as I love my cats! But I like to spread the good word of owning chickens more, since people think they're dumb little farm animals. They are dumb, don't get me wrong, but they're also very nice.
> 
> ...


Fucking owls got my favorite hen, so I am upset and drinking. But the goldie hen in my post did successfully incubate 4 eggs into little nuggets. (This is from late July).



And I'm working to convince my husband to name a separate hen Barbie-Chan. 

 She's got 5 "teenager" chicks, and one of them is trying to pull a CWC on her. Despite theirage and sizee and such. She is still protective of them all, and fucked up my husband's hand when he was separating them.

I'm going to spend my weekend building chicken tractors.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 20, 2022)

Agent Abe Caprine said:


> I have crabs. No, not those crabs. Hermit crabs. They are all little assholes and I love them. Even when they trash the tank or get a craving for a molting friend.


But do you take them for walks?


----------



## Stan (Aug 20, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Fucking owls got my favorite hen, so I am upset and drinking. But the goldie hen in my post did successfully incubate 4 eggs into little nuggets. (This is from late July).
> 
> View attachment 3621458
> 
> ...


Feels. I've had ducks in the past, and the whole thing was really fun except for when the ducks died. That part was always really sad.


----------



## Resting Peach Face (Aug 20, 2022)

I have more cats than I'm going to admit to (don't worry, it's nowhere near double figures).  They are all rescues/ foster fails (yes I foster too) and range in age from around 16 to around 4 - no-one knows quite how old some of them are because they were either strays or had been through multiple homes before they arrived here.

Half of them are Ragdolls, which I got asked to foster at various points because there's someone at home all the time & they are *very *needy - fortunately they are also extremely easy going & are great with foster cats once they come out of quarantine.  They are completely derpy balls of fluff who follow me everywhere & I adore them.

One of the others is a semi feral who has been through so many homes because of her anti social attitude that she landed with me as a foster & stayed because she is essentially not suitable for re-homing.  She still hates people, although she mostly tolerates me, so I just let her have her own space & live on her terms but she's not really a pet as such, I just feed her, provide vet care (no easy feat as she can't be picked up), brush her when she will allow it and let her come & go as she pleases.

I also have a  chihuahua who arrived as a completely neurotic short term respite favour - nearly 6 years ago!  She is no longer neurotic and LARPS as a cat in order to fit in


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Aug 20, 2022)

My betta's bump finally ruptured, though I'm not sure how. The only thing that isn't entirely dulled in the tank is a few pieces of driftwood that he could've gotten poked by, but even then they aren't sharp. To my surprise it didn't seem like any fluid was in there, just a buildup of dead scales. 
I remember accidentally scraping his head a few months ago when I had to move apartments and scoop him out of the tank for a bit. Maybe the new water from another source and me being lax on changing the water led to an infection (which would explain the cloudy eye that developed a few months after moving, even when I've been trying to adjust my cleaning times and amounts to try and clear them up)
On the bright side, he isn't lethargic and is eating regularly. Sometimes he'll swim down to the bottom of the tank and rest in the same spot for about ten minutes, and then go back to swimming as usual.


----------



## Thomas Eugene Paris (Aug 20, 2022)

He's beautiful, @Diet Purple Pepsi.

Here's some photos of my orange knucklehead, just because.


----------



## Diet Purple Pepsi (Aug 20, 2022)

Thomas Eugene Paris said:


> He's beautiful, @Diet Purple Pepsi.
> 
> Here's some photos of my orange knucklehead, just because.
> View attachment 3625798
> ...


Aww, I love orange kitties! What a cutie.
I've got some dogs in addition to my fish + snails, but if I had more money and room for a cat I'd definitely look into adopting one. 
My biggest girl passed away in March, but the two little shitheads are still alive and usually in my lap.


----------



## NoReturn (Aug 21, 2022)

I still don't wanna dox my girl, but I did want to stop by and say she's here with me sleeping on a bookshelf as I write this.


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 21, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Fucking owls got my favorite hen, so I am upset and drinking.


I'm so sorry to hear that. It's tough losing an animal/pet in any way but losing one to predation is particularly tough.


anliteralidiot said:


> I'm going to spend my weekend building chicken tractors.


Google informs me that a chicken tractor is far less interesting than the image that immediately popped into my brain. It's easier for me to show you and I tried to put together a little something to remember your lost hen by. She's riding eternal, shiny and chrome, on the big farm in the sky:


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 21, 2022)

My rhino roach molted a few weeks back


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 21, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> My rhino roach molted a few weeks back
> View attachment 3629044


If it's anywhere near as satisfying as peeling of a big dried layer of Elmer's Glue in one piece he's got to be on Cloud 9 right now.


----------



## cowboytakeshi (Aug 21, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> My rhino roach molted a few weeks back
> View attachment 3629044


I give it out to insect people, I think a lot of bugs/arachnids are so cute, but I'm so afraid to touch them or go near them. I do wonder if they have the capacity to recognize their carers? I had no idea these guys shed. The molting seems more manageable than animals with fur. My rabbits are shedding right now and it's worse than any dog or cat I've ever seen. Clogged the vacuum up like 3 times this week even with brushing.


----------



## Android raptor (Aug 21, 2022)

BelUwUga said:


> If it's anywhere near as satisfying as peeling of a big dried layer of Elmer's Glue in one piece he's got to be on Cloud 9 right now.


Especially since sometimes molting goes wrong and that can easily be fatal with inverts. That's one of the big downsides about keeping them, how delicate they can be. 





cowboytakeshi said:


> I give it out to insect people, I think a lot of bugs/arachnids are so cute, but I'm so afraid to touch them or go near them. I do wonder if they have the capacity to recognize their carers? I had no idea these guys shed. The molting seems more manageable than animals with fur. My rabbits are shedding right now and it's worse than any dog or cat I've ever seen. Clogged the vacuum up like 3 times this week even with brushing.


I think some can recognize different smells of different people, at least longer lived ones like rhino roaches. How molting goes down exactly can vary a bit by species but its always a long, risky process for invertebrates because they're literally shedding their old skeleton and growing a new one. 

My bratty red knee also molted about a month or so ago. Here he is eating a superworm looking so handsome (until he kicks his butt bald again, he's a brat and kicks hairs over everything)


----------



## Optavia Sales Rep (Aug 22, 2022)

Stan said:


> I want to share more pics of my doggy and I can’t edit my last post to add them, so I’m putting them here.
> 
> He’s curled up at my feet now, sleeping in the knee hole of my desk. God, I’m so blessed to have him love me.
> 
> ETA: the little dog with her back to the camera in photo 1 is a neighbors dog I look after sometimes. She’s got Pyr blood and hoping she learns some cues from big baby boy.


I've got a Pyr mix, and I'm just so glad that the face she makes when she rolls onto her back seems to be a breed standard


----------



## Dunkleosteus (Aug 22, 2022)

We have 2 cats. A 5yo black 1/2 Siamese needy goblin and a 4 1/2yo tuxedo retard who's so lazy he's turning into a hairy mushroom.

My husband is one of those crazy cat men and we joke all the time that the cats get more toys and treats than the kids do. He's their favourite person, he's always making new scratching posts/beds, he's always got one on his shoulder and they both sleep with him at night 

I've had to ban him going to the pet shop on his own cause he'd 100% come back with another kitten if given the chance. I love the fuckers but can't have a third.


----------



## CaseyTatumm (Aug 22, 2022)

Thomas Eugene Paris said:


> He's beautiful, @Diet Purple Pepsi.
> 
> Here's some photos of my orange knucklehead, just because.
> View attachment 3625798
> ...


Aww man what a cutie! We’ve got 2 orange girls 

The slim girl is a serious mouser/ratter. I always joke that she’s the only cat that earns her keep.

The chubby one is definitely no hunter but she sure is a sweet gal.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Aug 22, 2022)

I have two cats. B (the oldest) was born in my backyard to a feral mom who later passed away. He was weaned but not afraid of people - or our cars. When he was about three months old my husband and I were headed somewhere and I scooped him up to keep him safe. He snuggled down and started purring. 

We brought him in the next day. That was 13 years ago. He's a beautiful blue fluffball and very laid back. He now has stomatitis, which is a painful gum disease (he's had most of his teeth pulled) and diabetes. I think the diabetes is from years of steroids to treat the gum disease because he's never been overweight. He doesn't mind the insulin shots most of the time. He was just given a lion cut because between arthritis, diabetes, and his gums (which are better, but not 100%) he's not grooming. He had a ton of little mats and wouldn't let me remove them. He's so much smaller than I thought he was! He's cold a lot now even with it being warm inside, so I dug out my electric blanket. I don't run it often for him, but he likes the blanket when it's off too. It's very plush fleece.

J, my baby, is about four years old. She belonged to my brother who lives with my horrible mother. She didn't like J. She was angry because my brother adopted her before they moved in with her, but after they agreed to move in. She was upset that they didn't consult her first, because she only agreed to let them keep their two cats - one of whom had to live outside (and is now dead because of that decision). If they'd asked for permission she obviously would have said no. 

Yes, my mom is a narc. 

Anyway, J was about year old when mom decided that she had to go. She was too disruptive and mom couldn't deal with her into stuff all the time. So my husband and I agreed to take her because the idea of her going to what would probably be a kill shelter was horrible. 

Y'all, she's the best cat. I seriously don't know what my mom was smoking (Yes I do, narc injury from being insane) because she's so good. She hardly ever gets into stuff, stays off the counters/table, doesn’t weave around your legs when walking.  She's so little and just stunning (a torbie). We are very blessed to have her. 

She and my 18 year old Siamese didn't get along very well (my Siamese was a sweet cat, but highly dramatic) but they eventually learned to co-exist before my Siamese died earlier this year. She was also my brother's cat, but as a kitten she bonded with me. I was over there all the time and she'd let me hold her like a baby and come when I called. To my brother and his wife she was just "I tolerate you". So when we bought our house she came home with us. 

She had kidney disease and heart problems late in life. She lived for four years after her kidney disease diagnosis. She refused the prescription kidney food, so we searched until we found a fairly low phosphorus food she did like. We went through so many different brands! The brand she liked went out of business a few months ago. We said it was a good thing P had already passed away, because she refused to eat anything else - most days. We're still feeding the other two a similar lower phosphorus wet food. Hopefully this means they won't have kidney problems as they age. 

I love my cats. I wish they could live forever.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 22, 2022)

Pet photo time, here we go (hopefully these thumbnail properly)



This is Penny, who is 9 weeks old and who sounds like a tiny laser gun when she meows.



This is Smudge, who I love dearly, but who's dumb as a rock. He's a bit of a chonk because he'll eat to the point he'll make himself sick if he can get away with it and he'll steal food from other pets, but progress is being made.



This was ( </3 ) Meeka, who we lost in July to cancer, age 16. 



This is Cooper, who's 12. He looks chunky here due to steroid medication and his winter coat, but he's happy and healthy and the sweetest big guy.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Aug 22, 2022)

This is P. I miss her a lot. 18 years wasn't enough.

This is P and B from last year. The chair is kept around primarily because the cats like to sit in it. Never more than one cat at a time though. You can see B's handiwork on the side there. He likes to announce his presence with his claws when he wants to sit in our lap. There's a reason we don't have "nice" furniture. They have lots of places to scratch that aren't furniture too, but a cat is going to do what they want.


This is J. She loves sitting on that heater in the winter. She'll spend hours there sitting just like this.


----------



## Rewire Tea (Aug 22, 2022)

Accept Only Substitutes said:


> He's cold a lot now even with it being warm inside, so I dug out my electric blanket. I don't run it often for him, but he likes the blanket when it's off too. It's very plush fleece.



You can get him a heated pet bed (low-temperature, so they don't burn themselves if they're on it for hours) for under $100.

My guys have this one: https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Products-Thermo-Kitty-Heated-Mocha/dp/B000S9M2U4 and love(d) it. The kitten hasn't quite figured it out yet, but it's been disgustingly hot here lately.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Aug 22, 2022)

Rewire Tea said:


> You can get him a heated pet bed (low-temperature, so they don't burn themselves if they're on it for hours) for under $100.
> 
> My guys have this one: https://www.amazon.com/Pet-Products-Thermo-Kitty-Heated-Mocha/dp/B000S9M2U4 and love(d) it. The kitten hasn't quite figured it out yet, but it's been disgustingly hot here lately.


Thanks! I just ordered it. I know he'll like it.


----------



## Bugaboo (Aug 24, 2022)

The babiest of all the baby girls. Her first owner allegedly stabbed her in the leg so she walks with a limp (the vet has checked it and he's not sure what exactly happened but it's not hurting her) and her second owner fed her dog food for several months and dropped her off at my house in a cage 3 years ago. She is 11 years old now.


----------



## Gef Mongoose (Sep 2, 2022)

I have two dogs currently. This is my Chihuahua, Tico, that I had to put down a year ago. He was 18. I had had him since he was 6 weeks old. He bonded to me. And he was there for me through a lot of formative moments in my teenage and young adult years. He’s the only animal that I’ve ever actually bought. I don’t have very many good digital pictures of him. This was from when I had just moved into my apartment. His right eye had a cataract. We kept shirts on him, because he would scratch his back until it bled. I still have them; I can’t bring myself to get rid of them just yet.





This is our latest addition, Tally. I adopted her from the shelter, earlier this year. I think that she’s a beagle/wiener dog mix. I know that she’s a hound dog. She’s a little bigger than Tico was. Has a lot of personality for her small size. She had puppies before she was dumped on the streets. She had some trust issues with men at the beginning, but she’s come a good ways. She loves her sister, and tries to give her a kiss every morning.





And lastly, my black lab mix, Oreo. I adopted her from the shelter a couple of months after the lockdowns in 2020. She had both eyes in the beginning, but she was blind in one of them. The shelter offered to remove it, free of charge, because it had a risk of infection later on. She doesn’t seem to be bothered by it. She only has a handful of toys that have lasted this long. She’s made me have an affinity towards “cyclops” animals. Obedient, but a little bit of a dummy. And she hates the water, ironically.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Sep 4, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> Fucking owls got my favorite hen, so I am upset and drinking. But the goldie hen in my post did successfully incubate 4 eggs into little nuggets. (This is from late July).
> 
> View attachment 3621458
> 
> ...


This is fake and gay, my hen was just nesting somewhere really well hidden! 
I'm so happy she's fine, but I'm also mad at her for making me sad. LMAO My husband and I were moving things from my parent's house, and she was just there, a little thinner and dirtier but obviously her.

 We caught her and brought her to our new place. Stupid lil poofball chicken. 

At least now I can happy drink to her being okay!


----------



## anliteralidiot (Nov 20, 2022)

I just wanted to share this funny scene from my husband.

We've been leaving our bedroom door open at night, because one of our cats knows she can scratch the door incessantly to wake us up. Because of this, all of them come into our room at night now and sleep on my husband. He usually starts off the night sleeping with blankets, but after a few hours he'll kick them off because the cats will make him overheat.
There's usually one on his arms, one on his chest, and two on his legs.

The worst offender is our 20lb fucker (he sees the vet a lot, he's very healthy but fat). He will start on my feet until I've lost circulation and I kick him off, then he'll sleep between us. Sometimes he tries for my husband's chest, sometimes he steps on his balls.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Dec 23, 2022)

The winter storm has forced my fuckhead cat to sleep under the blanket with me, because he's a cold old man. He used to sleep like that nightly, but he stopped because he didn't like my new blanket. He also couldn't find a place to settle in on my husband, so he had to settle for me.

Our fattest cat has learned he can bully my husband, and has been pushing his legs off of the bed. I've woken up to my poor husband's legs dangling off the side of the bed, and a porky lump of fur in their spot. So I've been rolling the cat over, to inbetween us, and then picking my husband's feet up to put them back. He doesn't wake up for this.

Our chickens have survived the ice, but their water dishes are solid.


----------



## NoodleFucker3000 (Dec 23, 2022)

My dog isn't too keen on me so I try to get her to do basic things, since she's very smart, she just hates humans. We've done sitting with a trainer, so she can do it when she feels like it. Often times, I ask her to do it and won't give her the treat unless she does. 

She was being stubborn and I was still holding the treat. So the orange cat came up behind me, smacked the treat right out of my hand and to his sister. I ain't even mad I'm just happy they're getting along so well.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Dec 28, 2022)

Yesterday my cat kept stealing my father's seat. Every time he got up, even if it was for under a minute, she planted herself on his chair. It was pretty funny. 

She's a really nice cat. Extremely affectionate. If you aren't petting her when she wants attention, she'll push her head into your hand. She'll even try to lick your face sometimes, which hurts because she has a cat's tongue, but I appreciate the sentiment.


----------



## Potato Cat (Dec 28, 2022)

This is Quinn.  She's my little princess.  She was rescued at 10 months of age from a hoarding situation.  She's the size of an adult rabbit due to poor nutrition as a kitten.  She also had an untreated eye infection most of her life.  When the rescue got her, the eye had to be removed.  Even with such a shitty beginning, she's the sweetest cat in the world.  She was "marketed" as a special needs cat, but I don't think she's aware the eye is gone.  It doesn't limit her in any way. 

I spoil her rotten.  She has 2 heated cat beds, a felted cat cave, a cat tree and more toys than she'll ever use.  I work from home, so she's got me around 99% of the time.  It's my job to make her life as perfect as it can be.


----------



## Coffee Druid (Dec 29, 2022)

anliteralidiot said:


> The winter storm has forced my fuckhead cat to sleep under the blanket with me, because he's a cold old man. He used to sleep like that nightly, but he stopped because he didn't like my new blanket. He also couldn't find a place to settle in on my husband, so he had to settle for me.
> 
> Our fattest cat has learned he can bully my husband, and has been pushing his legs off of the bed. I've woken up to my poor husband's legs dangling off the side of the bed, and a porky lump of fur in their spot. So I've been rolling the cat over, to inbetween us, and then picking my husband's feet up to put them back. He doesn't wake up for this.
> 
> Our chickens have survived the ice, but their water dishes are solid.


I was worried about my hens with a recent freeze too, but they didn't seem to be affected much at all. They ARE endowed with feather down jackets after all. But, I also struggled with frozen water.

I really, really wish I could have a house chicken. Something to snuggle up with on my lap while I'm playing vidya or watching tv. But chickens poop wherever and whenever. I'm sure they make chicken diapers but I just don't think that's going to cut it...


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 29, 2022)

Getting pooped on by birds is something I've just accepted. At least cockatiel poops are usually pretty small.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (Jan 2, 2023)

My cat failed to catch a butterfly that got into my apartment today, I even held him up to it to help since he was getting upset he couldn't reach it when it got away, even then, he still failed to secure his prey.

Felt like a disappointed parent to be honest.


----------



## Accept Only Substitutes (Jan 2, 2023)

My cat has figured out a way to get into the attic. Obviously this is bad, so we closed the door to the room with the exploit until we can patch things up (we recently did some renovation and didn't close everything up correctly).

She _hates_ closed doors. She has been going over to sit in front of the door and meowing for days. It's both cute and annoying. 

She's a mess and I adore her.


----------



## Timmy Jolsen (Jan 2, 2023)

The cat is in a bad mood today because we took down the Christmas tree. She love that tree, and always acts grouchy for a day or two after it's gone.


----------



## Android raptor (Jan 3, 2023)

My red-knee spoodling is refusing food so I think he's coming up on a molt. Absolutely not refusing to kick hairs though.


----------



## everybody in Portugal (Jan 3, 2023)

My boy Bleep caught his first meal a month or so ago (I haven't attached any dead squirrel pics, don't worry) and has followed up with a further two since. I'm as proud of the little fucker as if he was my actual kid...



Spoiler: GUD BOI ONLY, no dead squirrels under here


----------



## Foxymophandlemama (Jan 6, 2023)

I have two cats, a white/grey boy and a black girl. The boy is older but smaller and he loves to cuddle ALL THE TIME but is a fucking goblin too and keeps smacking the girl for no fucking reason. Girl is quiet but loves to lay on my plants, she has killed 3 already. Also, she doesn't know how to meow and makes a weird cute noise.

I love them to death.


----------



## anliteralidiot (Saturday at 8:36 PM)

Coffee Druid said:


> I was worried about my hens with a recent freeze too, but they didn't seem to be affected much at all. They ARE endowed with feather down jackets after all. But, I also struggled with frozen water.
> 
> I really, really wish I could have a house chicken. Something to snuggle up with on my lap while I'm playing vidya or watching tv. But chickens poop wherever and whenever. I'm sure they make chicken diapers but I just don't think that's going to cut it...


They do make chicken diapers... But I too am often tempted to bring one of my poofy ladies to work with me, and just have a cotton-ball chicken sitting in my lap for the day. 

My husband brought a chick to work with him once because we weren't home to watch it, and it didn't hatch with any buddies. But he's never brought an adult.


----------



## Ghostie with the Mostie (Sunday at 12:01 AM)

Unusual pet but I have a hamster- I treat her like my child. My place/job rn isn’t suitable for a dog or cat, so I thought I’d get myself a hamster instead. She is absolutely SPOILT in a two storey bin cage, has fresh food along with pellets and generally helps me get by day to day since she depends on me.


----------



## NoReturn (Sunday at 4:36 AM)

*KSSSSSSKH*
Crazy cat ladies please report to the Tranch thread as they have acquired a kitten, crazy cat ladies to the Tranch thread.
Thank you


----------

